# Police stop naked man jumping fence - Daytona Beach News-Journal



## admin (Mar 27, 2006)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/5-0&fd=R&url=http://www.news-journalonline.com/NewsJournalOnline/News/Neighbors/South/evlNS08050108.htm&cid=0&ei=YXMZSMrIJYyMyQSI3LDgCw&usg=AFrqEzeTgEg3sViDaMNJvp-2IBAiekma0w">Police stop naked man jumping fence</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Daytona Beach News-Journal, FL -</font> <nobr>29 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>A <b>K9</b> officer searched the car and alerted to drugs near Bowker, a passenger, according to the report. The <b>K9</b> handler said he asked Bowker if she had any <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

